# A pure coincidence predicts the WTC disaster.



## Matrix Agent (Sep 25, 2001)

The assigned flight code for the first flight that struck a tower is "Q33-NY". Put this into a text editor and change the font to wingdings (a symbol font). The result is surprising and disturbing. Of course, this is a pure coincidence, but it doesn't take away from the creepy value.

If anyone could find a way to post a wingdings font, that would be cool.


----------



## Kristjan (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, read about it in the paper today. It's not true, none of the planes had Q33-NY as flightnumber.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, this definitely answers my doubts about the flight number, thanks.


----------



## Kristjan (Sep 25, 2001)

The real flight codes were: AA11, AA77, UA93, and UA175. http://www.csicop.org/hoaxwatch/ has more on this.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 25, 2001)

OK plane --> evident
2 buildings --> evident
mailbox --> all the paper that flew out of the pentagon ?
death --> well evident
Star of DAvid --> Arabs pissed off at us for supporting israel ?

huh ?
Am I interpreting the signs correctly ?? 
I think I will  start becoming a mystic 


Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Sep 25, 2001)

I interpreted it as sending a "message"


----------



## TommyWillB (Sep 28, 2001)

The other number are more friendly in WingDings.






...and Webdings might get some boyscouts in trouble.


----------



## Iuis (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey how do you do that with your avatar?..it is real nice


----------



## Abakadoosh (Oct 3, 2001)

hey, all it is is a simple animation (.gif) that has different frames.  He probobly used one of those real simple animation programs.  if you have it, adobe ImageReady can do it quite nicely, with the advantage of Photoshop being incorperated into it , otherwise, just look for something like Gif Animator or whatever on www.Download.com or www.Versiontracker.com


----------



## Iuis (Oct 4, 2001)

Thanks a lot for your suggestion


----------



## TommyWillB (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Iuis _
> *Hey how do you do that with your avatar?..it is real nice *


Thanks. I've got to add a new frame to this though. I don't have the moustache any more...





> _Originally posted by Abakadoosh _
> *...He probobly used one of those real simple animation programs...*


Yeah, I have ImageReady these days, but I made this about 3 years ago. At that time the tool of Choice was something called GifBuilder: http://homepage.mac.com/piguet/gif.html


----------

